# Didier Dogba



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

For anyone confused (probably anyone with no interest in football (soccer)...) - a famous (and fabulous) player from Chelsea Football Club is called Didier Drogba. Pippin is wearing t-shirts to cover her stitches, and one of them is a Chelsea Football Club one so....

Didier Dogba!

Oh, BTW she's not actually playing football again yet... still on the bench!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I like soccer! And I think your baby looks adorable wearing that shirt!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Still on the bench maybe, but in good spirits and doing well, I hope. Pippin is, well a pip! It's just great to see her up and around, and to hear you sounding okay too. Has she tried to fuss with her stitches at all? When does the vet see her again? Looking at your photos, no one could imagine the mishap she had. Thank goodness for happy endings and hardy toys!:dog:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yep, she's doing well. She has been trying to get to the stitches a bit, think they catch on the cotton shirt sometimes, and she has tried to scratch with her back leg so we have to be vigilent. We've had one "yelp" when she was rolling around on the couch and must have caught them, but apart from that she's being very good. She's back at the vets next Thursday for the stitches to be taken out - they trusted me to keep an eye on the wound until then, and it's doing well, no puffiness etc, but I know what to look for (in humans anyway!) so keeping a weather eye on it! We have found several more scuffs and scrapes, particularly on her mouth but teeth okay.

We have to be careful with the heat here (soooo unusual!!) so she's getting gentle walks early and late. The challenge is now she's perking up a bit, and particularly when her pain meds have taken hold, she gets bored... and there's nothing worse than a bored poodle! So we're doing mental games rather than physical. It's exhausting me anyway!!

Going to use the enforced quiet time to do some more training with her - we'd just started with agility poles and such so they're back in the shed - and back to reinforce some basics!

She also really needs a bath but can't do that till the stitches come out, so putting up with dirty smelly(ish) dog for now!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found Hunt the Treat the best way to wear Sophy out when she was on crate rest - hide a few treats while the dog watches then send her to find them, and then work up to the dog waiting politely outside the door while you hide the treats in ever more difficult places. Poppy once tried to sneak back in, and I was so "Shocked and Horrified" she has never tried to cheat again! If you use very tiny smelly treats a few calories go a very long way.

Good to hear you are both feeling better!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the idea! I had seen a post earlier where you mentioned this, but had fogrotten. It will also be good for teaching her to wait longer than she usually does! And good that it's inside out of the heat ) Phew!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Manxcat*: Both Pippin and you are a marvel! Glad she's healing up without incident. I'm counting the days until the vet removes her stitches right along with you. I shared this video once before, it offers ideas to help occupy a dog on crate rest. I thought it might be of some help as she completes her recovery. Hope she's all healed up very soon. The young seem to have a way to manage that. 
Crate Rest Activities for Dogs after Back, Hip, Leg Injuries, ACL or TPLO, Heartworm treatmentetc - YouTube


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So happy to hear Pippin is healing good! I find that bored poodles are no different than bored children LOL!!! It's all about getting creative Hahaha!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My brother is a big Chelsea fan manxcat,Pippin looks adorable. Hope the vets goes ok next week for you and her,big hugs to Pippin. It's typical we have a heatwave while she is struggling to cope with stitches isn't it.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> So happy to hear Pippin is healing good! I find that bored poodles are no different than bored children LOL!!! It's all about getting creative Hahaha!


Yes... the problem is I didn't do children lol. Just had niece and nephews who I could hand back to parents when they were bored...!!!!

This is a whole new experience for me!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Manxcat*: Both Pippin and you are a marvel! Glad she's healing up without incident. I'm counting the days until the vet removes her stitches right along with you. I shared this video once before, it offers ideas to help occupy a dog on crate rest. I thought it might be of some help as she completes her recovery. Hope she's all healed up very soon. The young seem to have a way to manage that.
> Crate Rest Activities for Dogs after Back, Hip, Leg Injuries, ACL or TPLO, Heartworm treatmentetc - YouTube


Thanks for the great link, I will have to try some of these out with Pippin, well at least the basics. She can already find treats under plant pots, and ignores the pots without treats under... gets it right every time now, so not much of a challenge any more!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

A neighbor of mine leaves some treats around her house when she goes to work for her spoo, who will eat them later in the day. Well, I started doing similar with Sunny, to take his mind off of "me leaving" so I strategically place some treats, or kibble, or bone, etc., around on the console, fireplace ledge, the back of his "lookout" couch, etc. and figured it would add some positive to me leaving. Well, he waits in the bedroom when I leave, but lately, after I place all the treats and go to get my purse or something, I notice they are GONE! The little sneaky guy runs around and gets them BEFORE I leave! Sigh.


----------

